

30 Days for This? - ForrestN
http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_for_yahoo_designed_in-house.php

======
ForrestN
For context: Armin Vit runs probably the most important blog critiquing
identity design and branding. From my vantage, this is the authoritative place
for quick reactions to major new identities.

